# new pick ups



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks again beN and charles


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish you have there. Be sure to take some pics when they are settled in the tank.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was gonna ask where you can get these fish in prince rupert but now I know .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice fish. Can't wait to see pictures of them once there settled in


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

wooooooo!!!

soo glad that they made it man!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah they are wicked. i put the 2 little ones in my clown loach tank and the big guy in the plywood tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

the big loves his massivores pellets..

they are probably really hungry..i didnt get them food so that way they could travel better. no poop in the bag means no ammonia or other garbage..  

very pleased that they made it..and that i hope to see updated photos on there growth..i cant wait


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

was going to keep them all together but the big guy looked like he could probably take out a couple of my smaller loaches.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

glad they made it ok. Where you live is very expensive in shipping. I can ship the same thing to Alberta and costs less.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah its pretty brutal, to fly down there is really bad. cheaper to drive to Terrace then fly out.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hows the bass making out dude??


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

they are doing awesome the big guy is eating pellets like crazy and actually took some prawns too. the 2 little guys arent eating pellets at all i was going to starve them to force them to eat pellets, but i think i will get them bigger first with feeders.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats awesome!
well im glad that you bought them.
keep me posted dude!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How did I miss this? Nice L90! I'm soooo tempted to get another.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i have another nice one here, Gary


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know. I've seen it.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> How did I miss this? Nice L90! I'm soooo tempted to get another.


yeah its awesome! very active all over the tank not like my L91, L200 and L240.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> thats awesome!
> well im glad that you bought them.
> keep me posted dude!


after tonight im on days off ill try and get some new pics of them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> yeah its awesome! very active all over the tank not like my L91, L200 and L240.


That's the opposite of mine. My L90 is hiding all the time, and my L200 are all over the place. I guess every fish is different.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

as for the L240 i havent seen that in awhile, i think i might have to move some stuff around just to make sure its ok after the power outage we had. the way things are going outside right now it looks like it might be another crazy windy night.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I do the same thing with my L114 and L273. I don't see them for weeks and then I'll move some stuff around and they come out and I see they've grown 1/2".


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

trying to get some shot of these guys but they are fast


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

new lighting on the tank, not too bad.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

oh he looks great!!!
his colors are poppn crazy in your tank!!

hows the little guys??


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

hes eating prawns like crazy, i cut 2 up and he ate all but 3 pieces.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

prawns! 
son of a gun wouldnt eat prawn from me..lol
thats great!!!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah he is loving the prawns and blood worms, but the little guys still wont eat anything but live. but when they do eat live they eat alot.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Tony_B (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmm I see Alligator Gar?

You know they reach 3 ft in the aquarium.

Alligator Gar aquarium

I am sure everyone watched river monsters...

WoW hope he does not out grow the tank!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Tony_B said:


> Hmmm I see Alligator Gar?
> 
> You know they reach 3 ft in the aquarium.
> 
> ...


its a florida gar


----------

